# War of the worlds stage show



## Wolfeborn (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry not sure where to put this, as is def sci fi related but cant think where to put, please shift to appropriate setion if you think of one mods.

Went to see this fantastic show last week, Jeff waynes original musical performed live on stage, unfortunately there only doing 6 shows and I beleive its uk only sorry everyone though a DVD is comming out i Nov for any fans.

This was absolutley amazing, just to hear the songs performed live with an orchestra and Jeff conducting the whole thing was so cool.  Once in a lifetime tye of thing, they even had a 40 foot animatronic tripod and Richard burton as a floating head (wierd) they had a cunch of the original cast adn the acting (what ther was was great, other than the guy playing the parson (a famous up and comming opera singer)

If your in the uk and can still get tickets for the remaining couple of shows go see it, if not I highly recommend getting the DVD when it comes out in Nov.

On a side note, it would appear that the rumours of a CGI WOTW are in fact incorrect and the CGI footage shown on internet etc was actually made for the live show, as I recognised a couple of sequences.  Anyone else seen this? what did you think?


----------



## tiny99 (Apr 29, 2006)

Not seen the CGI stuff, would love to though....(actually listening to the JW album as I post this) any one got the linky??


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 29, 2006)

I was a bit sceptical of the whole idea of a stage show but _The Scotsman_ has recently given this a rave review. Think I'll have to look out for the DVD when it appears


----------



## ipolko (Jun 12, 2009)

Going to see this in Manchester tomorrow
Anyone know how long the show was so we can plan our return journey....   much appreciated!
P


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 12, 2009)

Wouldn't mind seeing this. I loved that Jeff Wayne album!


----------



## Boneman (Jun 13, 2009)

Saw the show in Brighton last year,(or the year before..) incredible!! Had Justin Hayward, the original singer of 'Forever Autumn' and the 40ft thingy of Richard Burton, and an orchestra that was out of this world (pun intended). If you sit close enough to the stage (we were about thirty feet away) you can feel the bass notes shaking you up. Brilliant show, and it lasts for about three hours with the interval. Hope you get this before you set off, ipolko!!


----------



## Interference (Jun 13, 2009)

Got the DVD last Christmas, Mark Kermode was extremely fulsome about it, apparently.  Yeah, not the biggest fan of the work as it stands, but a really enjoyable way to come into contact with it.


----------

